# Gaming with the 5020ub?



## dannynfld (Jul 24, 2013)

I was going to go with the Panasonic AE8000u, but an opportunity to get a 5020ub for a great deal came up and I went with that, as from the reviews I read both projectors seemed to be almost equal.

But what I didn't read was the lag time advantage the AE8000u had over the 5020ub. Is it going to be a problem gaming with the 5020ub? Will it be unbearable? Is there anything I can do to make it tolerable? I'll probably be getting the projector on monday, but just wanted to get a consensus opinon on the gaming from those who have one.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

dannynfld said:


> I was going to go with the Panasonic AE8000u, but an opportunity to get a 5020ub for a great deal came up and I went with that, as from the reviews I read both projectors seemed to be almost equal.
> 
> But what I didn't read was the lag time advantage the AE8000u had over the 5020ub. Is it going to be a problem gaming with the 5020ub? Will it be unbearable? Is there anything I can do to make it tolerable? I'll probably be getting the projector on monday, but just wanted to get a consensus opinon on the gaming from those who have one.


I have a 5010, which is very similar to the 5020. I also assume that the lag is similar. I recently tested the input lag with my Leo Bodnar tester. I get about 80-90ms of input lag, which is pretty poor. For this test I made sure all of the "extra" processing was turned off. Epson doesn't have a "game mode". If you intend to use the projector mainly for gaming, I would suggest a different model. It also depends on the type of games you intend to play. FPS, fighting and racing games, are more effected by input lag. If the projector is already on it's way, just test for yourself and you can decide if it's bearable. I kept my 5010, based off of how I use it, I mainly game on monitors.


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you tried out your projector yet? If so, how is it?


----------



## ElfledaElfreda (Nov 12, 2021)

Visit the site modpree.com to play unique mods


----------



## pipahaha47 (5 mo ago)

I totally agree


----------

